# Plant Id please.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought this plant as Ludwigia palustris but I don't think that, that is what it is. Anyone know? It's dosen't seem to like my growing conditions at all. Oh and the red stem plant is the one I am speaking of.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be _Ludwigia repens_ x _L. palustris_, which is frequently sold in error as _L. palustris_, but it's a bit hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I will pull a stem out tomorrow and try to take a better picture of it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's really hard to tell from the pic, but I think I see some alternate leaves, which would point toward L. glandulosa. I've attached a magnified section of the picture to show what I'm looking at.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

asukawashere said:


> It's really hard to tell from the pic, but I think I see some alternate leaves, which would point toward L. glandulosa. I've attached a magnified section of the picture to show what I'm looking at.


If it turns out to be L. glandulosa I am hoing to flip because I have wanted that plant since I started in this hobby.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I hope these help.


























Thamks for your help guys.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, glandulosa


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

SWEET!!!!! Thanks, now why does it look so sad?


----------

